# Chen Family lineage if anyone is interested



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2007)

I was working on this on a Chen site and I just got back to it and I wanted to Share with MT what I have so far on the Chen family Taijiquan lineage. 

This is not really new material nor is it earth shattering, I am just trying to get it all in one place. I will be working on Yang as well but that is even less impressive since most of that is on the Yang family site

But back to Chen style

This it is a work in progress and it likely needs some corrections (reason or the question marks in some places) and I have yet to add much of the 20th generation

1st Generation Chen family

Chen Bu 

9th Generation Chen Family
Chen Wang Ting (1600-1680), founder of Chen Style Taiji 

10th generation Chen Family

Chen Soule 
Jiang Fa (non-family)

11th generation Chen family

Chen Guangyin  
Chen Zhengru

12th generation

Chen Shanzhi 
Chen Jingjie 
Chen Jingxia 
Chen Jingbai  

13th generation Chen Family

Chen Binwang (1748-?) 
Chen Binren Student of Chen Jingxia, 
Chen Binqi  Student of Chen Jingxia 
Chen Gongzhao 
Chen Yaozhao (Youguang)  

14th generation Chen Family 

Chen Changxin (1771-1853)  
Chen Youheng 
Chen Youben 
Chen Youxu  

15th generation Chen Family

Chen Gengyun  
Yang Luchan (non-Chen Family) 
Chen Huanei (Huamei ?) 
Chen Qing Ping (1795-1868)
Chen Gongyun 
Chen Boshen  
Chen Jishen (1809-1865) 
Chen Zhongsheng (1809-1871)  
Chen Youlun 
Chen Hengshan 
Chen Huagui 1

16th generation Chen Family

Chen Miao 
Chen Wudian 
Chen Wuchang  
Chen Yao 
Chen Yan 
Chen Yanxi 
Chen Yannian 
Chen Xin (1849-1929)  
Chen Wumei 
Chen Fushan 

17th generation Chen Family

Chen Fake (1887-1957)  
Chen Deng Ke 
Chen Zhuangyuan (1877-1949) 
Chen Deyu 
Chen Baoju
Chen Guo Ying 
Chen Shou Li 
Chen Xingsan (1880-1942)
Chen Songyuan 
Chen Chunyuan 
Chen Xingyuan 
Chen Zhiming. Son of Chen Fuyuan, he was a noted teacher and author. 
Chen Lianke (Tianke ?) 
Chen Delu
Chen Linhuo 
Chen Tainjun 

18th generation Chen Family

Chen Zhaokui (1928-1981) (Student of Chen Fa-Ke)
Chen Zhaoxu (1909-1960)(Student of Chen Fa-Ke)
Chen Zhaohai (1899-1950)  
Chen Zhaochi 
Chen Zhaopei (Zhaopi ?) (1893-1972) 
Chen Hongen 
Chen Jinao (1899-1971) 
Chen Honglie 
Chen Kezhong 18th generation. A student of Chen Qi, he is noted for his teaching of "small frame" Taiji. 
Chen Baohao (1904-1953) 
Chen Shang-Xiao
Chen Li-Qing
Chen Fu-Lai
Chen Mao-Sen - (Student of Chen Fa-Ke)
Chen Wen-Tian - (Student of Chen Fa-Ke)
Chen Bao-Ju - (Student of Chen Fa-Ke)
Hong Junsheng - (Student of Chen Fa-Ke, Non Chen Family) 
Lei Mu-Ni - (Student of Chen Fa-Ke, Non Chen Family)
Feng Zhi-Qiang - (Student of Chen Fa-Ke, Non Chen Family)
Gu Liu-Xin - (Student of Chen Fa-Ke, Non Chen Family)
Chen(?) Shen Jiazhen (1891-1972) 
Chen(?) Pan Yongzhou 

19th generation Chen Style

Chen Xiao Wang (1946-)
Chen Zheng Lei (1949-)
Chen Xiaoxing 
Chen Shi Tong (1947-)
Chen Yu (Ziyu ?)
Chen Jin Hong 
Chen Quanzhong (1925-) 
Chen Qingzhou (1933-) 
Chen Liqing (1919-)
Chen Lixian 
Chen Boxian 
Chen You-Liang
Chen  Shou-Li
Chen Li-Fa
Chen Wong Qian-Xuan
Chen Si-Zhao
Chen Li-Fu
Chen Shu-Yuan
Chen Zi-Yu
Chen Xiao Sang
Chen Ke-Sen
Song Wen-Ming (non-Chen Family)
Hao Zi-Yi (non-Chen Family)
Jian Xiu-Chen (non-Chen Family)
Shen Jia-Zhen (non-Chen Family)
Wu Ben-Hong (non-Chen Family)
Ma Hong (non-Chen Family)
Fang Wen-De (non-Chen Family)
Yang Wen-Xu (non-Chen Family)
Chen Qing-Zhou (non-Chen Family)
Wang Xi-An (non-Chen Family)
Zhu Tian-Cai (non-Chen Family)

20th generation Chen family
Chen Peishan


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2007)

Students of Chen Fa Ke

Tian Xuchen (1of2)





Tian Xuchen (2of2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAx1xHpJpW0&feature=related

Lei MuNi 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrWdC-TiTUQ&feature=related


----------



## Ronnin (Jan 25, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I was working on this on a Chen site and I just got back to it and I wanted to Share with MT what I have so far on the Chen family Taijiquan lineage.
> 
> This is not really new material nor is it earth shattering, I am just trying to get it all in one place. I will be working on Yang as well but that is even less impressive since most of that is on the Yang family site
> 
> ...


 
So is this guy lying, cause I was thinking about going to learn from him. Although I may be able to learn, I don't want to learn from a false person.
Claims to be the 20th generation lineage holder from Grandmaster Chang Jin-Cai. http://www.chenstyletaijicenter.org/1.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2008)

Ronnin said:


> So is this guy lying, cause I was thinking about going to learn from him. Although I may be able to learn, I don't want to learn from a false person.
> Claims to be the 20th generation lineage holder from Grandmaster Chang Jin-Cai. http://www.chenstyletaijicenter.org/1.html


 

Is he lying? 

No and maybe he is technically 20th generation but I do not know if the Chen family would recognize him as such and I doubt they would call him a lineage holder.

His lineage is Chen Fa Ke (17)> Chen Zhaokui (18)> Cheng Jin-Cai  > C.C. Shen.

I am not certain but I do not think the Chen family would recognize him as a 20th generation lineage holder from that line their view would more likely be Chen Fa Ke (17)> Chen Zhaokui (18)> Chen Yu (19) > and whomever Chen Yu says is 20th generation on this branch.

This does not mean he is not skilled he very likely might be, his teacher was a student of Chen Zhaokui who was a highly skilled Chen practitioner. It all comes down to how much Chen Zhoukui taught Cheng Jin-Cai. 

A lot of this lineage holder stuff and grand master stuff is just a sales pitch for westerners, we tend to be impressed by such things, some of it is true most is not. In America, I could go around saying I was a 6th generation lineage holder of Yang style, the Yang family would tell you I am not and in China it is likely most would consider it silly. But in America it is kind of true, I am 6th generation Yang but I am not a lineage holder by any means in my opinion but many Americans would be impressed by the title and question little and I do have a legitimate lineage..so. 

But then it all depends on how you want to define lineage holder. And I Believe the Yang family stops it at anyone greater than 1 generation out so if you looked at this like the Yang family does, Cheng Jin-Cai is 19th generation he learned form the Chen family but he cannot say anyone is 20th generation. But to be honest I am not exactly sure how the Chen family looks at it but I suspect it is similar. 

However it is worth going to check out the school and see what you think, I Know I would go check it out if it was near me.


----------

